#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-14
<thebwt> *knock*knock*
<spridel> you're alive, no way
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> say it aint so
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-15
 * Linden940 is away: running after the butterflies
<muffinx> Howdy everyone.
<spridel> ahh a talking muffin
<muffinx> Scary, ain't it?
<muffinx> Figuring out the whole Unity thing ... playing clickety-click on everything to see what happens.  :P
 * Linden940 is back (gone 10:12:58)
<stlsaint> Linden940: sup man
<stlsaint> thebwt: poke
<Linden940> just getting the jump on some mondays work
<Linden940> what about you?
<stlsaint> working on some packaging
<stlsaint> trying to get a package into debian
<Linden940> cool what is it?
<stlsaint> clicompanion
<stlsaint> store and run terminal commands from a gui/terminal interface
<stlsaint> useful for beginners to command line and it stores those long commands we always forget :D
<stlsaint> written in python
<stlsaint> it has picked up attention in the last few months, some big wigs are noticing it
<Linden940> nice i like that idea
<Linden940> i hate when I am like wtf was that command?? an I am on google looking around for it
<stlsaint> yep very useful and better yet light
<stlsaint> yep yep
<Linden940> thats awesome
<Linden940> give it like custom settings so we can put our own commands
<stlsaint> if we get it into debian than you will see it in ubuntu
<stlsaint> Linden940: thats already in there ;)
<Linden940> lol sweet
<stlsaint> Linden940: i found a bug for it not grabbing your default shell (csh, zsh, etc) so now it gives the correct shell instead of defaulting to bash
<stlsaint> yea it has come along way
<Linden940> i see this
<Linden940> well i hope to see that sooner or later bro
<stlsaint> same here :D
<stlsaint> bbiab
<thebwt> stlsaint: yo
<Linden940> bbiab?
<thebwt> be back in a bit
<Linden940> hey thebwt whats up?
<thebwt> not to much
<Linden940> what happen to the simple brb lol
<thebwt> brb is like, 'brb drink run'
<thebwt> bbiab is shower or burgers
<Linden940> lol
<thebwt> ;)
<Linden940> hey what ever works
<Linden940> but let me ask you this
<Linden940> what one would you use when your going to go fuck someones brains out?
<Linden940> lol jk
<thebwt> surely bbiab. [admin-hat] However, that is kinda innapropriate for the channel [/admin-hat].
<Linden940> yea yea...kinda 4got what one i was in again
<thebwt> no worries, just be careful
<thebwt> so what you been up to?
<stlsaint> thebwt: HE LIVES!
<thebwt> heya stlsaint
<stlsaint> thebwt: man i thought you were eaten by bears
<thebwt> hehe, no just swapped focus, burn-out w/e
<thebwt> you still abroad?
<stlsaint> thebwt: yep
<thebwt> where you stationed?
<stlsaint> kuwait
<thebwt> fun
<thebwt> staying safe?
<Linden940> i did not know u where in the army
<Linden940> whats your job there?
<stlsaint> computer guy
<Linden940> cools
<Linden940> i thought about join..would been cool to be a fighter pilot
<stlsaint> yea  its good for schooling
<Linden940> this coming week is going to be a good week for me on ebay
<thebwt> Linden940: what you selling?
<Linden940> some hard drives ram sticks
<thebwt> fun
<Linden940> i have a lot of 10 (1GB untested ram sticks)
<Linden940> an then i am selling mic scrap items
<Linden940> the ram came out of working desktops when pulled...but i did not test them so...i am selling as is that why i dont have someone bitching at me saying this or that
<Linden940> I have one item going for 117.50 right now an it still has 6days
<thebwt> hello b1u3m3th
<b1u3m3th> hi thebwt
<muffinx> Howdy everyone.
<thebwt> howdy muffinx
<Linden940> hello muffinx
<muffinx> How are you folks doing?
<b1u3m3th> hi muffinx
<thebwt> just fine, getting ready to head out in an hour or so.
<muffinx> :-)  Well, I just headed in the door about an hour ago.  And now I'm just trying to relax a little.
<thebwt> fun fun
<Linden940> lol muffinx where did u come from?
<Linden940> an where u going thebwt ?
<muffinx> Linden940: Mowing my dad's yard and fixing all the stuff that the storm's broke the other day.
<thebwt> today is D&D day, so I'll be headding  to my friends house for a good portion of the day.
<Linden940> sounds fun thebwt
<Linden940> muffinx, want to do the repairs to our house? we cant find a GC that we like.
<Linden940> roof, siding, garage door an the gate all need to be replace/repaired
<muffinx> Well, I'm not very good at it -- but I am pretty much the only one around to do it in the case of my dad's place.
<muffinx> Hmm.  Does Unity not have a notification area?
<Linden940> damm...lol i see
<Linden940> i could do it if i wanted to...but i dont want to lol
<thebwt> it does.. kinda. what app?
<muffinx> XChat.
<muffinx> It is not showing the notification icon at all.  Also, Tweetdeck doesn't either.
<muffinx> Tweetdeck isn't a big deal, since it minimizes into the dock.  But I was wanting to try to get notifications in XChat.
<muffinx> So I can alt-tab away, but see if a message has been posted.  :-/
<thebwt> i will get links in a sec
<muffinx> Okay.  I have one article that I'm reading atm that suggests that Canonical is wanting to phase out the notification area.  Which is fine with me, but it puts me in a bit of a lurch until something better is done by the app devs.
 * muffinx will be back in about 10 minutes.
<muffinx> Okay, I'm back.  Sorry about that.
<Linden940> its all good
<Linden940> not much happened when you left lol
<muffinx> That's good.  Because I would have been rather pissed if the end of the world happened without me.  :-)
<Linden940> i my self would rather be out of that an just watch it on the side lines as i have some pop corn
<Linden940> well me stepping away from the pc..need a breather
<muffinx> I'm reading the post located here: http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/ .  In theory, it all sounds good, but in the end, I fear instead of having a bar full of notification area icons, we'll have a bar full of application indicators.
<muffinx> Well, that didn't work.
<muffinx> Hmm.  brb again.
<muffinx> Yay.  Got my notification icons back, although they sure obfuscated the hell out of how to do it.
 * muffinx throws a rope out to stlsaint!
<stlsaint> thebwt: ping
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-05-11
<mrfre> there's a channel for us COOL!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-09
<thebwt> nice tiwake, what's bringing that up?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-10
<tiwake> thebwt: I grew up in oregon, and when I moved to montana for three years it was a toss up between montana and texas... back in oregon and I want to move to texas now :3
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-11
<tiwake> you guys are boring... lol
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-12
<kmoss> Howdy, y'all.  Anyone online?
<kmoss> Hi WoodyPC
<WoodyPC> Hello, I just found yall on here, thought I'd see about you guys and gals.
<WoodyPC> What all do yall chat about here?
<kmoss> Hey, me too.
<kmoss> No idea.  I'm trying to figure out what the best desktop environment for shortcut keys is.
<WoodyPC> Well I guess we all know that we are in Texas....lol
<WoodyPC> what are you using now?
<WoodyPC> your desktop version is?
<kmoss> haha, true
<kmoss> I'm using mint, ATM.  I'm about to whack it and reinstall a clean OS
<kmoss> someone on the #ubuntu-discuss just suggested i3
<kmoss> oh, and I currently use cinnamon
<WoodyPC> oh. on mint, 32 or 64 bit?
<kmoss> 64 bit
<WoodyPC> I own a desktop repair shop and I offer a wide variety of Linux Distros with my systems, both used and new. What kind of things do you do on your puter?
<WoodyPC> like: web surf, email...or Are you a Gamer?
<WoodyPC> In my opinion, If you want the best of Both worlds, Go with Ubuntu 64 bit.
<WoodyPC> And if you use Windows programs, that you can't live without, Then open Software Center and install Wine and PlayOnLinux.
<WoodyPC> Also, Xubuntu is good too. It is, however, A HUGE install package.
<WoodyPC> Where is everybody?
<kmoss> sorry, was watching a video on i3
<kmoss> I use Blender, which is ironic since I want to stop using a mouse...  haha
<WoodyPC> it's ok, just was wondering if me and you are alone here?
<kmoss> but I also do some programming, and light web surfing.
<kmoss> Probably.
<WoodyPC> what lang of programming?
<kmoss> I actually need a windows dist to remote into work, so I use virtualbox
<WoodyPC> good one
<kmoss> java at work, unfortunately, c/c++ at home
<kmoss> also SQL, lots and lots of SQL
<WoodyPC> yep, I remember the c/c++ days. The early days. Way back. lol
<kmoss> I prefer it
<WoodyPC> Never done SQL, Looked at it, but never actually used it.
<kmoss> I can do some amazing things with it, unfortunately it's the least sellable skill on your resume
<WoodyPC> Somehow, I fell into script writing. I'm not good at it yet, but I'm working on it.
<WoodyPC> I heard that.
<kmoss> I'm actually done with programming though, I'm not sure what I want to do next, but I'm burned out with it
<WoodyPC> On my last resume, I may as well have left c/c++ off, because they didn't even ask me anything about it.
<kmoss> yeah, it's faster and more powerful, but unless you're doing embedded development, no one cares
<WoodyPC> What area of Texas are you in? I am in the South South East.
<kmoss> ATX
<WoodyPC> If that is what I think it is, Then monthly Team meetings would be a 5 hour drive for me.
<WoodyPC> haha
<kmoss> yeah, Austin
<kmoss> I imagine you're near SpaceX's launch pad?
<WoodyPC> You know where Livingston is?
<WoodyPC> I have a 48 acre farm there.
<kmoss> nope.  Never heard of it.
<kmoss> a little jelly of the land though, I have a house with .23 acres
<kmoss> yes, there is a decimal point before the number
<WoodyPC> 75 miles north of houston on hwy 59. If you blink, you'll miss it.
<kmoss> ok, just looked it up, right by the trinity river, which is apparently a lake
<WoodyPC> I see that
<kmoss> you have an airport nearby though, so that's always good.
<WoodyPC> That's a private airport here, and anything bigger than a Cesna, can't land there.
<kmoss> that's fine, I don't fly anything bigger than a cessna!
<kmoss> :P
<WoodyPC> Yep. I don't fly anything other than a Specter. That's the name of my Hanglider with a motor on it.
<kmoss> Nice!  I've actually wanted to get into hang gliding for years...  2004 at least.
<kmoss> Somehow I got distracted and got a PPL though instead...
<WoodyPC> I'm redneck, Can't ya tell.
<WoodyPC> Are you part of the Texas team or are you just browsing?
<kmoss> just browsing
<kmoss> hopping on IRC to ask about window managers
<WoodyPC> really....Found any good ones?
<kmoss> nope.  The problem is ... there are so many to choose from, and no where (at least it seems to me) does anyone have a really good comparison
<WoodyPC> go to Google and in the search box, type compare linux windows managers and press enter.
<WoodyPC> I suppose you are looking for one, for Linux, right?
<kmoss> I've done that, I don't get any GOOD results
<kmoss> yes
<WoodyPC> give me a sec and I will post a link for ya.
<kmoss> lots of people (Linux girl, spatry cup o linux, etc) have stuff, but I've just not found a good coherent comparison, highlighting the important features
<kmoss> thanks
<WoodyPC> http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/10-of-the-best-linux-window-managers-909223
<kmoss> yeah, see, that's not really what I'm looking for...  I guess what I want to know is things like is it tileable?  how do I launch applications?  Create shortcuts?  Is there a menu system?  Switch windows/workspaces, etc.
<WoodyPC> you want a file manager?
<kmoss> I'd love to know what default file manager comes with said environment, yes.
<WoodyPC> are you in your mint right now?
<kmoss> yep
<WoodyPC> go look at Xfe, PCManFM, Thunar. I have used Xfe before. If I was looking to change, it would be one of these. Small, but customizable.
<kmoss> ok, I'll take a look at those.  I've got about 40 minutes of i3 videos to get through first
<WoodyPC> nice to meet ya.
<kmoss> same, thanks for your help!
<tiwake> oh hey, talking
<tiwake> that it looks like I just missed
<tiwake> kmoss: yeah, XFCE is nice... I had it on my laptop and removed the 'windows open' thing, cause I just <alt><tab> to switch between windows/applications anyway
<kmoss> tiwake: so far, I'm really liking what I see about this i3 thing the other forum pointed out.
<tiwake> i3 thing?
<tiwake> also, icecream <3
<WoodyPC> hello tiwake
 * tiwake flails at WoodyPC 
<WoodyPC> what happens on this channel? I just found it a little bit ago.
<tiwake> I just joined this channel like 3 days ago
<tiwake> maybe 2
<tiwake> and I don't live in texas... lol
<tiwake> looking at moving to texas though
<WoodyPC> tiwake: well
<WoodyPC> You a redneck?
<WoodyPC> lol
<tiwake> enh
<tiwake> I try to keep my neck-beard down
<WoodyPC> i see
<tiwake> :D
<tiwake> I machined my own 10/22 receiver though
<tiwake> not really redneck thing, but a fun project
<WoodyPC> yeah, I bet. Wanna help me?
<tiwake> help you what?
<WoodyPC> Get this, I am building my own 410/20 gauge....
<tiwake> oh ok
<tiwake> I've been a machinist for about 10 years, I'm sure I could figure it out
<WoodyPC> over and under barrels. 410 on top]
<tiwake> interesting
<WoodyPC> I am interedted in putting $1000.00 dollars into it.
<WoodyPC> interested
<tiwake> at the moment I don't have access to hardly any machines :-/
<tiwake> and am living in oregon
<tiwake> (screw oregon)
<WoodyPC> tiwake: Come to Texas then.
<WoodyPC> It's HOT here, but we have fun anyways.
<tiwake> I used to live in montana for 3 years... its alright, just not very supportive for my line of work (lack of industry in montana)
<tiwake> looking around for a job... not really sure what part of texas I want to move to
<WoodyPC> If you were/are serious about being a machinist, Do you have access to the machine to make the gun barrels?
<tiwake> *sigh*
<tiwake> there are a few different ways to make a rifled barrel
<WoodyPC> I am not a machinist, So I am going to have to hire someone to make it.
<tiwake> two of them are the most popular, europe likes to use a huge a$$ hammer forge
<tiwake> and the american way is to drill out stock material and button form it
<tiwake> I toured lilja's facilities when I was in montana... it was pretty interesting actually
<WoodyPC> Afterall, I want it right. And I don't know enough to make the barrels. I have the skills to make the stock.
<tiwake> yeah, I don't know much about shotguns really, or how shotgun barrels are typically made
<tiwake> the closest thing to barrel work I've done is I used a gun drill once
<WoodyPC> What kind of work are you looking for? Machinist? or?
<tiwake> heh, alright, hold on
<WoodyPC> holding...
<tiwake> http://tiwake.com/Walter%20Neary%20resume%202016.pdf
<WoodyPC> Mind if I pass that on to a few of the machinists I know around Texas?
<tiwake> heh, I don't mind at all
<WoodyPC> You won't become a millionaire, but you will make a good living.
<tiwake> well, with my work history I was going to be a little picky about where I wanted to work... whereas in the past I just picked up the first thing that popped up
<kmoss> WoodyPC, you should look into the Houston Hackerspace
<tiwake> right now I'm just working a temp job here in oregon for minimum wage... lol
<WoodyPC> What kind of salary would you expect?
<kmoss> tiwake: if you can do aerospace grade stuff, there would be a lot of jobs around Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston.
<WoodyPC> yes there too.
<tiwake> kmoss: I can do, well, pretty much anything... lol
<kmoss> You might find a machining job around Austin, but ATX is more tech now than anything
<kmoss> We have google, FB, Dell, Samsung, IBM, Qualcomm to name a few big ones
<tiwake> I've designed and built my own rocket engines...
<tiwake> really, any half-decent machinist should be able to do the same
<WoodyPC> kmoss: If we find him a good paying job here, We are gonna have to teach him how-to be a redneck...lol
<tiwake> ha
<tiwake> that probably won't be necessary
<WoodyPC> that was funny
<kmoss> step 1: build your own gun.  Check.
<tiwake> but some touch-up in the redneck department would be good
<kmoss> tiwake, you like shiner bock?
<tiwake> kmoss: yeah, if you didnt see, I made my own ruger 10/22 receiver from 4142 steel
<kmoss> it's the texas beer
<kmoss> I saw, I'm impressed.  I want to do an AR15 from steel one of these days.
<tiwake> ah, no... and I don't really like most beers
<tiwake> XD
<kmoss> mostly because I saw someone else did it, and easier to show you, hold on
<tiwake> I do like vodka, moonshine, and other similar hard liqueurs
<tiwake> doing guns like the AR is difficult because of the magwell
<tiwake> good thing I know people with wire EDM machines :3
<kmoss> https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/steel-wood-ar-15-custom-case-colored-tar-15-rifle-from-turnbull-manufacturing-company/
<kmoss> but I don't have $5k to drop on a rifle
<tiwake> though you cant really make money with a wire EDM machine from just cutting out magwells
<tiwake> I've heard stories from people who tried to do just that
<kmoss> WoodyPC: https://www.txrxlabs.org/tools/
<kmoss> they should have all the tools you need
<tiwake> WoodyPC: with regard to what kind of salary I expect? honestly I have no idea
<kmoss> advice #1, pick a skill and focus on that for work.
<kmoss> so if you're going machinist, do everything you can to make your resume good for that, if you're going IT admin, focus on that
<WoodyPC> tiwake: only reason I asked is because most people I hire always ask for a certain amount and sometimes they actually get it.
<tiwake> kmoss: probably my best skill is problem solving, with respect to machining/manufacturing
<kmoss> got any semiconductor experience?
<tiwake> ah, no, thats like the one thing I don't have any one... lol
<tiwake> s/one/of
<tiwake> could probably figure it out though
<tiwake> engravers today are accurate enough to simply engrave out a pentium processor
<tiwake> lol
<kmoss> unfortunately, without an A.S. as a tech, I probably couldn't get you a job at my fab
<kmoss> unless you were going IT...
<kmoss> we're doing 14nm gates, I don't think an engraver can quite handle that... haha
<tiwake> yeah, no.. heh
<tiwake> guess I havent done any injection molding stuff either
<WoodyPC> I have a couple of close business friends who are always looking for quality machinists. One is in San Antonio and the other is in Houston. The one in San Antonio, His starting salary is 50,000.00/year and the one in Houston, Her starting salary is 65,000.00/year. When hired by either one of them, You have to go through 30 days of paid probationary employment, so that they can see what you can do.
<tiwake> I bought some laser stuff to make my own SLS type rapid prototyping machine
<tiwake> WoodyPC: ooo shiny
<kmoss> 50k in SA isn't bad
<kmoss> 65k in Houston can be tough depending on where in Houston
<WoodyPC> kmoss: it is in the NASA district.
<WoodyPC> I don't recommend living in the district, because of cost-of-living.
<tiwake> what about car emissions? how picky are they?
<WoodyPC> tiwake: holy crap
<WoodyPC> tiwake: just kidding
<tiwake> heh
<tiwake> there are only 4 spots that I know of that do emission testing... dalas/fort-worth, houston, and austin
<tiwake> and el paso, for whatever reason
<tiwake> but I'm not really sure how far each of those spots cover... and how picky they are
<WoodyPC> tiwake: usually, if your car don't smoke or stink while driving, you can skate by.
<tiwake> built my car from scratch, and no way is it going to pass any kind of emission testing
<WoodyPC> tiwake: really?
<tiwake> no catalytic converters
<tiwake> well, I say from scratch... not quite... I didnt machine the engine block or build the frame or anything
<kmoss> my 98 civic with questionable cat passes austin's emissions
<tiwake> took a 1998 mustang and rebuilt everything, converted it to a mustang GT, and in the next months going to rebuild a 5.4L truck engine with awesome cams and heads and drop that in my car
<kmoss> so it should be fine
<tiwake> I'm pretty sure it won't pass XD
<tiwake> unless I hack the ECU to lie and say emissions are good
<kmoss> this ain't california
<tiwake> hold on
<tiwake> picture time
<tiwake> http://tiwake.com/car%20project/DSCN0178.JPG
<tiwake> those are glass packs, and no cat. converters
<tiwake> pretty sure I could put sparkers in my exhaust and have flames coming out
<WoodyPC> well, you can join me in that realm of existence. I drive a "New" looking and running, but old 1955 chevy pickup.
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> alright, well, I'll just not worry about it I guess... lol
<tiwake> maybe I'll call a muffler shop somewhere and ask them
<kmoss> even if you moved to Austin, you'd be fine if you move to Round Rock or Georgetown or Hutto or anywhere around austin
<WoodyPC> I don't have a pic on my computer, but I will get one on here and show yall what it looks like.
<kmoss> so there's that
<tiwake> oh yeah, live just outside the urban area
<tiwake> I guess that was one of my concerns
<tiwake> and why I was looking a little closer at lubbock, cause they don't have any emission testing XD
<tiwake> lemme see if I have a picture of my receiver
<WoodyPC> tiwake: Your contact info on your resume is current, right? I only ask because Claire or rather Mrs. Stevens is going to give you a call on Monday at lunch. Which is around the 1:00pm Central time here.
<tiwake> WoodyPC: yeah it is
<tiwake> WoodyPC: why? do you want me to move to texas that much?
<tiwake> you hardly even know me
<tiwake> lol
<WoodyPC> tiwake: Please don't call her Claire, unless she tells you it is ok.
<tiwake> wait
<WoodyPC> tiwake: as for reason, I know how hard it is to find employment that will give you a life that is rewarding.
<tiwake> you already told Mrs. Stevens about me and she wants to talk with me already?
<WoodyPC> I help people find employment all the time.
<WoodyPC> And yes, I gave her your resume. Relax, She wants to phone interview you. It is up to you to get the job.
<tiwake> what is "the job"? lol
<WoodyPC> She told me to tell you that she is currently looking for a machinist and problem solving. And if you qualify, she willing to start you at 68,000.00/year. That is what she said to tell you.
<tiwake> o.0
<tiwake> well uh
<tiwake> speechless
<kmoss> tiwake: if I was you I'd study the crap out of everything machining between now and monday
<kmoss> :D
<tiwake> kmoss: enh... machining is a mushy thing
<kmoss> depends on where in the brinell scale you are at!
<WoodyPC> Trust me, if she gives you a position, You will work your a$$ off, but you will enjoy the benefits. Insurance, everything after your 30 days is up.
<tiwake> like, for one run of parts you could tweak the speeds and feeds and depth of cut to be really fast, and everything is running good... then the next run (maybe a few weeks later or more) you run the same part with the same setting and tools are breaking
<tiwake> WoodyPC: like what? 10-12 hour days 5-6 days a week?
<tiwake> cause I did that too
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> ...for a lot less :-/
<kmoss> well, gents, it's bedtime for me
<tiwake> TTFN kmoss
<tiwake> oh wait
 * kmoss waiting 
<tiwake> kmoss: I was going to find you a picture of the 10/22 receiver I made
<kmoss> oh nice
<kmoss> yeah I can wait a few
<WoodyPC> tiwake: pretty good guess. Her top men work 10 hours a day 5 days a week and they always take the weekend off.
<tiwake> kmoss: http://tiwake.com/IMG_0220.JPG
<tiwake> there is one picture
<tiwake> uh
<WoodyPC> 3 breaks a day. 2-30 minute and 1-1 hour.
<tiwake> http://tiwake.com/IMG_0221.JPG
<kmoss> that's pretty nice looking
<kmoss> not as rounded on top as the ruger, but thats unimportant to the function
<tiwake> well sure, rouded like that as a fully machined part will be very difficult
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> there are quite a few differences
<kmoss> looks like no back wall
<tiwake> cause the 10/22 is designed to be a cast aluminum part
<tiwake> yeah, and no back wall
<tiwake> cause thats all hidden anyway, inside the stock
<kmoss> the barrel attachment looks a little different
<kmoss> but still nice over all
<WoodyPC> tiwake: I would hire you, but I can't offer you what they will.
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> lemme see if I can find a picture of the voilin stand I made
<kmoss> ok, bedtime for reals
<kmoss> night all
<tiwake> http://tiwake.com/IMG_4309.JPG
<tiwake> made that when I was going to college and taking violin lessons
<tiwake> no screws showing, and it breaks down by hand (no tools needed)
<WoodyPC> tiwake: Hey one more thing, It seems I was right about these 2. You are going to get another call on Tuesday at lunch from Mr. Cord. He said to tell you that since you live there, he will telephone interview you as well.
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> what kind of job are both looking to fill?
<tiwake> I don't even know what I'm going to be interviewed for
<tiwake> the kind of work, industry, or anything
<WoodyPC> These 2 must have been checking their email, cause all I did was email your resume to them, I didn't expect to here from them already.
<tiwake> then again, as a machinist, my resume is kinda shiny
<tiwake> hmm
<WoodyPC> He said Machinist I and II, a Lead Foreman and a Lead problem solver. He has 6 retiring this year before summer is over.
<tiwake> its not too often you get a machinist who knows how to set up an email server, and knows what CMS is or how to set something up
<WoodyPC> He sent me an email with those things highlighted.
<tiwake> do you know what industry?
<tiwake> or is it a general shop?
<WoodyPC> Mostly they do Commercial work. Lots of things down around the main Ports.
<WoodyPC> Big work, not too many small jobs.
<WoodyPC> They have a huge crew.
<WoodyPC> And their equipment is all new or up-to-date.
<WoodyPC> These guys stay on top of their businesses.
<tiwake> I've never had a chance to work with shiny new equipment
<tiwake> tillamook oregon is a black hole, because of the local government and really the state government too
<WoodyPC> Also, Mrs. Stevens, is extremely and sometimes brutally honest when speaking to you. Oh, and she is HOT!!!. Don't tell her I said that. lol
<tiwake> ha
<tiwake> thats fine
<WoodyPC> She would probably laugh and tell you something like: "yeah, yeah, yeah. It figures he would say that"....
<tiwake> where "he" is WoodyPC? lol
<WoodyPC> yep
<tiwake> "oh yeah, me and WoodyPC were chatting about linux stuff and he decided to email you my resume..."
<tiwake> some people are weirded out by calling people out by their internet nickname, I've done it enough that it does not bother me
<WoodyPC> yep and I expect she will call me after she talks to you, You know, if you tell her that I said she is "Hot"....lol
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> well, I'm probably the worst judge for that
<WoodyPC> Well she knows my IRC name as well as my "real" name.
<tiwake> I've had one girlfriend for one year, thats the closest thing to girls I've gotten
<tiwake> no sex or kissing XD
<WoodyPC> Well, Mrs. Stevens is NOT one of those "stay-in-the-office" bosses. She sweats just as much as her crew does. She is not afraid of work.
<tiwake> thats cool
<tiwake> not that I specifically mind, either way
<WoodyPC> I met her and her husband at a business seminar in Houston and we have been friends since. These 2 are what I like to call: "Down-to-Earth" people. They work hard all week and then play even harder on the weekends.
<tiwake> ha
<WoodyPC> hell yeah
<tiwake> my idea of party is sitting in front of my computer listening to party music
<tiwake> take 2 shots of... something.. vodka, whiskey, moonshine... and get tired and hit the bed
<tiwake> thats how hard I party
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> or like what I'm doing right now
<tiwake> get home from work and chat with freenode peoples
<WoodyPC> Here's what's funny. They are executive level machinists during the work week and on the weekend it's jeans and t-shirts and booze.
<tiwake> sounds typical
<tiwake> actually
<tiwake> lol
<WoodyPC> And I have a Computer business.
<tiwake> so I'm going to get a call on monday and tuesday?
<WoodyPC> I often wonder how we became friends and then I remember our weekends is where we are more alike.
<tiwake> meh
<WoodyPC> And yes...Lunch time on Monday and Tuesday.
<tiwake> friends don't have to have anything similar
<tiwake> well
<tiwake> texas is 2 hours ahead of me
<WoodyPC> yeah, That's why I asked you if that would be fine with you. If not a good time to call, Tell me a better time and I will relay the message.
<tiwake> neh, they can call whenever
<tiwake> just as long as I'm at work
<WoodyPC> ok
<tiwake> cause I don't get cellphone reception where I live
<WoodyPC> gotcha
<tiwake> the only thing I'm slightly nervous about is "do you have mastercam/solidworks experience"
<tiwake> while technically I do, I only used mastercam once and solidworks a handful of times
<tiwake> never had enough money to buy a copy of either
<WoodyPC> uhm, I have CAD....Does that count?
<WoodyPC> lol
<tiwake> well
<tiwake> the only comeback I'd have is "I pick up on things really fast"
<tiwake> which is true, I pick up on new things fairly quickly, because of how much I rely on my intuition
<WoodyPC> yep. I gathered that. I don't really have that type of experience under my belt.
<tiwake> that type being... using intuition at work? or specifically solidworks?
<WoodyPC> I am a PC specialist. I mostly build computers and install whatever the customer wants on it.
<tiwake> what if I want a custom ERP server?
<tiwake> that ties into my accounting software
<tiwake> XD
<tiwake> you know, the kind of project that requires 3 guys about a year to do properly
<tiwake> bah, I feel bad now
<WoodyPC> Let me tell you a secret, When it comes to a PC, If you can tell me what you want to be able to do, I can build it.
<tiwake> our entire conversation has been about me and what I can do :-/
<WoodyPC> Doesn't matter to me what it is or how long it takes.
<WoodyPC> Actually, the first one I ever worked on was so big, it was house in a 2400 square foot office building.
<WoodyPC> housed
<tiwake> shiny :D
<tiwake> 10G networking?
<WoodyPC> haha...I meant "Back in the day" Sorry, my fault
<tiwake> I kind of want to build an ICF house with a couple of car lifts in the garage, and 10G networking in the walls
<tiwake> my own ideal modern castle
<WoodyPC> That one was one of the first corporate systems before outer networking was used.
<WoodyPC> And when do you want to get started?
<WoodyPC> lol
<tiwake> uh
<tiwake> well
<tiwake> I don't have enough money to drive one way to texas
<tiwake> working minimum wage right now, because thats tillamook life
<WoodyPC> Can I tell you another secret?
<tiwake> what?
<tiwake> (sure heh)
<WoodyPC> If you empress either of these 2 employers and you want/get the job....They will help you re-locate...
<tiwake> do they care about personal background? like hobbies and stuff?
<tiwake> like for example, I was homeschooled, and taught myself how to program in Java and C
<WoodyPC> They might ask you about "hobbies/fun stuff/interests. But mostly they want to know you are for "real". They are looking for people to hire before the end of summer. They both have 2 big contracts about to start right at the end of summer this year.
<WoodyPC> And I know they need to fill these positions.
<tiwake> heh, alright
<tiwake> I have done a lot of work for the oil industry
<WoodyPC> They wanted me to work for them, but I don't have that type of work experience.
<tiwake> lol... thinking back on what I've done... which is pretty much everything
<tiwake> in the machine shop
<WoodyPC> Then Mr. Cord will like that.
<tiwake> the tuesday guy?
<WoodyPC> yep
<WoodyPC> Are you trying to size me up? I mean, Do you think I am crazy for sending your resume to a couple of employers already?
<tiwake> I'm dazed and trying to figure out what happened
<WoodyPC> You are right, we just met on the internet. However, I have helped a couple hundred people find jobs here in Texas and most of them, had never been to Texas before and now they have better lives than they even knew they could have.
<tiwake> and no, not crazy... I just didnt expect to be just randomly chatting with a guy on the internet "oh yeah, I'll email this"
<WoodyPC> Finding good employment in the U.S. is a pain in the....you know what.
<tiwake> that is true
<tiwake> its kind of sad really
<WoodyPC> Well, I only sent it to 2, so far. I looked over your resume and I just happen to know a few more I can give it to, If you don't mind?
<WoodyPC> yes it is.
<tiwake> ha, yeah, whoever XD
<WoodyPC> No guarantees or anything, but I would like to see you get a career that you can be proud of. That's all, no strings attached. You might say that is how I got into computers. Some stranger introduced me to the right people back in the early 90's and I have been there ever since.
<tiwake> I was going to see if I could get in a specific place... most companies who make their own product with a product evolution will have a production shop and a prototype/fixture/whatever else shop, to test things, build a few samples, etc.
<tiwake> buuuut, yeah
<WoodyPC> Well both of these businesses, They get the plans and prints and they build it, Whatever it is.
<tiwake> yeah, thats typically the life of the machinist... get a print, don't know what its for really, and make it
<tiwake> I've done my share of that XD
<WoodyPC> exactly
<tiwake> at DK precision I did a fair amount of consulting, like with performance archery gear
<WoodyPC> I have seen some of the things they build and I stand there in "awe", because I don't understand how they did that, but it is cool as heck.
<tiwake> and had to modify his design
<tiwake> ah yeah, there are some pretty crazy things sometimes
<WoodyPC> Have you noticed that with the exception of me, you and kmoss, No one else have even logged in here. Makes me wonder where everyone is?
<tiwake> <tiwake> thinking about moving to texas
<tiwake> * slick666_work (~slick666_@72.32.180.182) has joined
<tiwake> * slick666_work has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<tiwake> <thebwt> nice tiwake, what's bringing that up?
<tiwake> that was like two days ago
<WoodyPC> I mean, here we are on a ubuntu irc chat and me and you are discussing employment.
<WoodyPC> not that I mind.
<tiwake> welcome to IRC :D
<WoodyPC> I'm just trying to help.
<tiwake> <3
<tiwake> if there is one thing I've done longer its IRC
<tiwake> its how I got good at typing
<WoodyPC> yeah, I usually don't spend this much time on here. But tomorrow I am building 4 units for a group of teenage gamers and they want Ubuntu with Wine and PlayOnLinux installed on their new desktops.
<tiwake> ooo
<WoodyPC> Oh, and Steam as well.
<tiwake> I do know a metallurgist in fort-worth, works for bell or something? helicopter company
<WoodyPC> cool
<tiwake> never met the guy
<tiwake> he sent me some chunks of titanium to play with, scrap from his work place
<tiwake> thats the only connection I have to texas
<WoodyPC> come on down, you're the next contestant on the Texas employment line. lol
<WoodyPC> only kidding
<tiwake> hehe
<WoodyPC> hope you get the job. one of them atleast.
<WoodyPC> did you actually get that pun?
<tiwake> ..?
<WoodyPC> The reference to the game show?
<tiwake> oh yeah
<tiwake> unless its a specific game show I don't know about
<WoodyPC> you're old enough to remember that one?
<WoodyPC> The Price Is Right....
<tiwake> yeah
<WoodyPC> It about a little after 10 your time and midnight mine.
<tiwake> lol sorry
<tiwake> this channel is on my ZNC now
<WoodyPC> I am an old fart...All nighters don't go well with me much anymore...So I am going to call it for me, tonight.
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> WoodyPC: how old are you?
<WoodyPC> guess
<WoodyPC> lol
<tiwake> 42?
<tiwake> :D
<WoodyPC> I'll give you a hint: between the number you guessed and 50.
<tiwake> oh I was close
<tiwake> close enough for me
<WoodyPC> higher than 45, but barely less than 50
<tiwake> can you guess how old I am?
<WoodyPC> I told myself when I get to 50, every year after that I am going to go down in numbers, not up anymore.
<tiwake> like merlin... heh
<WoodyPC> nope, cause if I am wayyyyyyyy off, it will make me feel bad.
<tiwake> heh, alright... 29
<WoodyPC> somewhere between 18 and 30.
<WoodyPC> oh, i just saw that
<WoodyPC> so you are a young one.
<WoodyPC> not married?
<WoodyPC> no kids?
<tiwake> nop, nothing
<WoodyPC> Are ya looking?
<WoodyPC> lol
<tiwake> enh, kinda
<tiwake> need money first, something I've never actually had
<WoodyPC> you know when you are growing up, The adults always tell you to seek and find the "right one"?
<tiwake> enh
<WoodyPC> Well, what they mean is, finding a woman is simple...But finding one that you really want to spend all your time with, well that's a little harder.
<tiwake> doing things is easy
<tiwake> doing things correctly is quite a bit harder
<WoodyPC> no kidding
<tiwake> people want quick and fast
<tiwake> I want correct... in everything I do
<WoodyPC> After 20 years of marriage, I can tell you, I would do it all again. I must have been one of the "lucky" ones.
<tiwake> I mentioned a house... the correct, least amount of maintenance is with insulated concrete form (ICF) walls. This is a bit more expensive and longer to build, but it will last for a very long time.
<tiwake> same thing for everything really, esp. marriage
<WoodyPC> I was 28 when I met an Angel, that took me, Hook-Line-Sinker.
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> my grandparents were... hmm... I think 18 and 19 respectively
<tiwake> she might have been 16 actually
<WoodyPC> My house is a 2 story wood frame, older model farm house. Thank god it is not red. lol]
<WoodyPC> but they grew old together, correct?
<tiwake> been married for 60 something years, he died here recently
<WoodyPC> my condolences. Tell her your internet friend send many prayers her way.
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> she has a lot of people praying for her, but more cant hurt
<WoodyPC> not that I am a solid hardcore bible person. I have read it. Didn't understand all of it, but I read it.
<WoodyPC> Not in a hurry to go there either. I'm kind of addicted to breathing. lol
<tiwake> there is a reason why texas is the heart of the free world
<WoodyPC> you gathered that from our conversation?
<tiwake> uh, not really... is that an incorrect assessment?
<tiwake> just stories I've heard in-passing, put together in my little brain... heh
<WoodyPC> I will admit that living here all my life and visiting other states, I haven't been anywhere that people re-act to strangers like we do here. And no, Your assessment is good.
<tiwake> and what made america great, and in my opinion, the beginning of the fall of america
<WoodyPC> I have not been anywhere else where they treat strangers like friends.
<tiwake> the peak of america being 1972, the last trip to the moon
<tiwake> *sigh*
<WoodyPC> Yeah, I wish Texas would secede from the United States and become their own Country once again. That is what I am waiting for. Hope it happens in my lifetime.
<WoodyPC> crossing my fingers
<tiwake> how can I miss something I've never experienced before, but only read about
<tiwake> in ages past
<tiwake> when things got done
<WoodyPC> when people cared
<tiwake> before statism was never heard of, or progressive liberals
<tiwake> s/never/ever/
<WoodyPC> before corporations took over and put small businesses out of business.
<tiwake> hmm
<WoodyPC> My business struggles to stay alive in this corporate world.
<tiwake> some (a lot?) of that was from lawiers bending the legal system in a way it was never designed to go, and congress going along with it
<WoodyPC> Family based businesses have an uphill battle these days.
<WoodyPC> yep
<tiwake> what good are patents these days?
<tiwake> answer? none.
<tiwake> because of lawyers
<tiwake> bah
<WoodyPC> Did you say that you were homeschooled?
<tiwake> yeah, I was
<WoodyPC> Well, Good for you, that is another thing in common. See, a friendship is occuring, right here and now....Cool huh. I woulda never thought.
<WoodyPC> it
<tiwake> its texas
<WoodyPC> lol
<tiwake> as long as texas stands the free world has a chance
<WoodyPC> We just do things different than other states.
<WoodyPC> And as they say: In Texas, everything is bigger. lol
<tiwake> I want to be a part of the country that my grandparents and great grandparents lived for, and in some cases died for.
<WoodyPC> That's just the way we like it here. the bigger, the better.
<WoodyPC> yeah, I hope yours and mine come true.
<tiwake> back when you could walk into a store at the age of 16 and buy a stick of dynamite for your father who wants to remove an old tree stump
<tiwake> now I'm kind of rambling
<tiwake> ...it all started back in the 1930's
<WoodyPC> Well, I never did that, but I used to go to the corner store and buy my grandpa a carton of Camel cigarettes every 2 weeks.
<tiwake> 1936, when the first gun laws and taxes were passed
<WoodyPC> try to send a kid to do that today and you get to go to jail for a while.
<tiwake> at least
<tiwake> "oh you spank your kids too?" and your kids are taken away forever
<tiwake> because the government knows best
<WoodyPC> I want to know if it would be ok with you, If I were to actually call you on the phone, (not tonight), its too late for that tonight. But I am finding our conversation interesting and I talk better than I type. You know, say, this weekend, maybe?
<tiwake> hah, sure... uh.. saturday might be booked for me... going to a friends house
<WoodyPC> And to introduce myself: My name is Charles or Chuck is what my friends call me.
<WoodyPC> That's cool, Do you go to church?
<tiwake> yeah, I do...
<WoodyPC> ok
<tiwake> its a non-denominational church
<tiwake> uh
<WoodyPC> How about Sunday around 3 ish your time?
<WoodyPC> that will be 5 ish my time.
<tiwake> saturday morning might be fine too, will find out for sure friday
<tiwake> sunday that time would be fine as well
<tiwake> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozkl1OvNvEc
<WoodyPC> okey dokey, sounds good
<WoodyPC> you ever heard of and astronaut by the name of Robert Crippin?
<tiwake> hmm, no, cant say it rings ny bells
<WoodyPC> just a second
<tiwake> *any
<WoodyPC> Google Robert L Crippen....He is actually my cousin.
<tiwake> ouch
<tiwake> born in the dark ages of USA history
<WoodyPC>  in my 48 years on this planet, I have only talk and seen at the same time, twice.
<WoodyPC> He was always busy, busy, busy
<tiwake> oh ok, skylab missions
<tiwake> wow yeah, thats kind of awesome actually
<tiwake> but never got much of a chance to actually talk?
<WoodyPC> The last time I talk to him, I asked him for an autographed photo of him in his astronaut suit. And he sent me one in a Sterling Silver frame. That's been 30 plus years ago.
<WoodyPC> Sounds weird don't it
<tiwake> a little... heh..
<WoodyPC> He is the only family member that I don't really know much about, except what I read about him.
<tiwake> we have always had big family things, specifically christmas
<WoodyPC> Yeah, the rest of my family are all close. We get together as much as we can.
<tiwake> ~30 people typically
<WoodyPC> You go one of those BIG families, like mine. Those are the best in my book. Especially the close types.
<tiwake> yeah
<WoodyPC> You like to fish and camp?
<tiwake> ah, actually, not really XD
<tiwake> I like to build things mostly
<WoodyPC> We do that a lot in the summer and fall part of the year.
<WoodyPC> I get that about you.
<tiwake> like, when I lived in montana, I lived a 2 hour drive to yellowstone national park... never been there to this date
<WoodyPC> I wouldn't worry about it too much. Have you read and/or seen the news about the park area lately.
<WoodyPC> ??
<tiwake> no
<WoodyPC> check it out. They closed the park area recently because of some strange trembling going on under the park.
<tiwake> interesting
<WoodyPC> Don't know if it is still closed, but I know it was.
<tiwake> when you have some time, you might enjoy watching this one hour thing on youtube (broken up into 4 parts), here is the first one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWJrvT9sTPk
<tiwake> 1954 disney
<WoodyPC> I got a couple friends who live up there and they said that no one was allowed in during whatever this event was, that was going on.
<WoodyPC> Oh, You like Disney, do ya?
<tiwake> that specific thing I do
<tiwake> really gives you an idea what they were doing, before apollo but after WW2
<WoodyPC> Oh come on, Tell me you didn't like "Cars"?
<tiwake> the movie cars?
<WoodyPC> yeah, you know with mator.
<tiwake> cars was a fantastic movie, but it was not disney, it was pixar... disney bought pixar sometime after the movie cars was made
<WoodyPC> yep, they did.
<tiwake> brave was the first pixar movie that was under disney
<WoodyPC> just checking
<tiwake> mmm
<WoodyPC> oops, sorry, The "just checking" comment was for someone else over here and dummy me, type it, while I said it to them.
<tiwake> the only place that manufactures 80% or purer hydrogen peroxide is a company in texas
<WoodyPC> You like history, past, present and future, right?
<tiwake> you can buy it in three different sizes... a 1 gallon "sample", a 40gal dewer, and a simi-truck load (I forget how many gallons, but a lot)
<tiwake> well... heh
<WoodyPC> Technology?
<WoodyPC> Girls?
<WoodyPC> HOT Girls?
<WoodyPC> Good, so do I
<tiwake> honestly I only look at history mostly in the context of how to build stuff, or what went wrong with america
<WoodyPC> I might be older, but I'm not blind.
<tiwake> hehe
<tiwake> its cool, my dad takes care of old people for a living
<WoodyPC> My wife told me once that if she ever comes home and the babysitter is naked, I will be in a LOT of trouble.
<tiwake> lol
<WoodyPC> She don't have anything to worry about. I know where home is and I also know what is waiting for me when I get home.
<tiwake> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PLs7QuwzRc
<tiwake> makkon builds awesome music
<WoodyPC> Lots of sugars and sometimes, if I have been a good boy, We do that thing that grown-ups do.
<tiwake> lol nice :D
<WoodyPC> Get this, just as I was typing that, She rolled over and asked me if I was going to make friends all night OR was I going to come over there for some loving? Well, I have to tell ya that, That only occurs a couple times a week, so I think I am going to have to let ya go until tomorrow or later.
<tiwake> tell her they are smexy internet friends though
<WoodyPC> lol
<tiwake> well
<tiwake> it is already tomorrow for you
<tiwake> so... *shrug*
<WoodyPC> I have had a good time talking to ya. We'll do this again. soon.
<tiwake> alright, as I said, I'm here cause ZNC <3
<WoodyPC> have goodnight, see ya later.
<tiwake> cheers
<WoodyPC> that comes afterwards
<WoodyPC> goodnight
<thebwt> whoa, there was talking
<thebwt> I'm in here during daylight time :p
<tedg> There should be more talking in here :-)
<tedg> Did anyone propose talks for TXLF?
<tedg> (anyone going?)
 * thebwt is
<thebwt> is going rather
<thebwt> my co-workermy co-worker is giving a talk about the IUS project
<thebwt> ..
 * thebwt needs to finish his coffee before he interacts with other humans
<tiwake> thebwt is talking anow
<tiwake> *now
<thebwt> yup
<tedg> What is IUS?
<tiwake> I literally just woke up
<thebwt> a centos/rhel thing
<thebwt> https://ius.io/
<tedg> Ah, interesting. PPAs for RH :-)
<thebwt> cort of? that's more like copr
<thebwt> ttps://copr.fedorainfracloud.org
<thebwt> https://copr.fedorainfracloud.org *
<thebwt> but similar , yes
<thebwt> a community repo
<thebwt> It'll be the first time i've gone since the first year
<tiwake> thebwt: what part of texas do you live in?
<thebwt> SA
<tiwake> how is it over there?
<thebwt> weather is more dry than houston, even the intallian restraunts serve margaritas; can't complain.
<thebwt> itallian *
<tiwake> lol
<thebwt> italian**
<thebwt> downside of weechat: no spellcheck :/
<tiwake> thats fine
 * thebwt probably just hasn't looked for it
<tiwake> read the first three letters, and don't notice misspelling
<tiwake> I've been IRCing for wayy too many years
<thebwt> nice
<tiwake> I guess one of the jobs WoodyPC is trying to get me is in san antonio
<thebwt> oh? with whom?
<tiwake> no idea... lol
 * thebwt should prolly scroll up
<tiwake> I don't even know what the position is, other than it involves machining
<thebwt> nice!
<tiwake> looks like midnight and prior
<tiwake> https://derpibooru.org/555856 KDE
<tiwake> heh
<thebwt> nice
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-13
<WoodyPC> hello anybody...
<WoodyPC> Hello
<Ardonel> Hi WoodyPC
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-14
<WoodyPC> hello. Sorry I was eating supper
<WoodyPC> It is sure lonely down here in South-East Texas for a Friday night. Anyone up for a chat?
<WoodyPC> It is now 7:30 pm
<Ardonel> sorry, missed your reply...
<Ardonel> WoodyPC: how goes things in the south?
<WoodyPC> How often do people log into this channel?
<Ardonel> very sporadically in the time I have been here...
<Ardonel> some times there have only been 5 people logged in for weeks...
<Ardonel> so 12 is good
<WoodyPC> Do yall just chat here and/or help ubuntu newbies?
<Ardonel> not all that much chat in here... the last 3 days or so have had more chat than I remember in a while...
<Ardonel> I help where/when/if I can...
<WoodyPC> Yeah me and tiwake talk a couple hours yesterday.
<Ardonel> what is your 'nix flavor?
<WoodyPC> I have been using Ubuntu for a few years now. I still call myself a newbie/moderate helper.
<WoodyPC> I went straight from Windows to Linux, literally overnight and will not go back to Windows.
<Ardonel> I have 1 Debian, 1 Ubuntu server, 2 Linuxmint with Cinnamon, and 1 Linuxmint with Xfce... plus Tomato on a Linksys, and currently undecided on my RasPi2...
<Ardonel> and next week I will be adding a new install of Xubuntu 16.04
<Ardonel> I quit using MS as my choice 15 years ago... I have had some growings pangs getting used to not having it, especially as I did IT tech support, but it gets easier every year...
<Ardonel> It helped that I got out of doing tech support except for the family...
<WoodyPC> I have 2 Ubuntu, 2 LinuxMint with Xfce, 3 Zorin, 4 Homemade Pocket PC with Tiny Linux and my trusty old 486 dx4-100 with DOS 6.22. lol
<WoodyPC> I own my PC desktop/Laptop repair business. Been in biz for 25 years and still cooking.
<Ardonel> my low end box, if you want to call it that, is a Sun Sparcstation 5...
<WoodyPC> I offer on New Builds and for people wishing to get away from Microsoft, Any Linux Distro they want.
<WoodyPC> Holy, Really?
<Ardonel> and I think I might have a P2 around here somewhere...
<WoodyPC> I don't have a Server yet. That comes later this year.
<WoodyPC> I do, however, have a PS2, PSOne, Nintendo (Super and 64), WII, Sega Genesis, Original Atari, Intelevision and Commodore.
<Ardonel> I have 5 older systems from Sun, 4 of them pizza box style, the other is a mid-tower... 1 SGI Indigo2... an Ultrasparc based 2U server... an old-school Macintosh server G3... and a couple of Compaq Proliant servers...
<WoodyPC> And How old are you? lol
<WoodyPC> I'm 48
<Ardonel> 6 intel or amd based mid-towers, 2 laptops, PS2, Wii, 3 tablets, 3 phones, and a router that can oly handle allowing 20 MAC addresses for connection at one time...
<Ardonel> 48 on June 13...
<WoodyPC> Do you work in the IT field?
<Ardonel> did I mention a Pi2 (mine and a Pi3 (sons)...
<Ardonel> not anymore...
<WoodyPC> Would you like to again?
<WoodyPC> Part-time?
<Ardonel> naw, I am happy where I am at right now... but thank you for asking...
<Ardonel> I read some about you from the backlog, so allow me to introduce myself...
<WoodyPC> I didn't mention all the components I have built and own. I would need a bigger chat box OR a couple hours of your time.
<WoodyPC> ok
<Ardonel> my name is Garen Evans II, I am soon to be 48, married 14 years to my wife, and we have a 12 year old son...
<WoodyPC> Just curious, But you wouldn't happen to live in the Houston/Kingwood Area would you?
<Ardonel> We rent our house (we live in a duplex), and a large portion of our time (and money) go into the Boy Scouts of America, where my son is a second class scout, I am an assistant scoutmaster among other things, and my wife is on our troops committee...
<Ardonel> We live in south Fort Worth...
<WoodyPC> I'm a little South of Livingston
<WoodyPC> Your name looks familiar to me for some reason.
<Ardonel> but I think it would be cool to see your place... you could camp in your own backyard, if you didn't already live there...
<WoodyPC> I been to many IT and Tech events over the years and met 100's of Techs.
<WoodyPC> Yeah, that's true
<Ardonel> as far as I know, there are only 4 Garen Evans in the USA... my father and myself are two, one is a professor up north, and I think the last one is a professor at A&M...
<Ardonel> and there is at least 1 soccer player in Europe that shares the name...
<WoodyPC> You remember the last Hurricane we had here a few years ago.
<WoodyPC> Our big farm is still being re-built.
<WoodyPC> But, We still go camping out on the back 40.
<Ardonel> sounds like the kind of place you could invite the local scout troop to camp in exchange for some service project/conservation type work...
<WoodyPC> I have researched my name as well and there are a LOT of Charles Wood in the U.S., Canada and Europe.
<WoodyPC> If you could attend one of our Family get togethers, You would find out real fast that if you holler for Charles, 6 men are gonna say, "What?"
<Ardonel> or they will all ignore you...
<WoodyPC> yep
<WoodyPC> Yall got a website or Blog for your troup?
<WoodyPC> troop
<Ardonel> other than sitting for days on end logging this channel, what other internet interests do you have... online mmo, chat forums, alpha game development...?
<Ardonel> T499.org
<WoodyPC> I start working with script writing about 4 months ago. Not very good yet. (lol)...I love to play online gaming, I just haven't found the right one yet. Always looking to venture into something new.
<Ardonel> what scripting/programming skills do you have?
<Ardonel> or rather, experiences...
<WoodyPC> Not that it means anything in todays world....But....Back in 1989, I started working with IBM DOS, but it really wasn't DOS until Microsoft cut there version. I wrote a lot of Batch programs and later upgraded to c/c++.
<WoodyPC> Perl. And then took a few years off of that and started building my own PC's from scratch, sort-of.
<Ardonel> windows batch files are sorta similar to shell scripting...
<WoodyPC> yeah, I am still learning a lot. Taking a online build course for shell scripting every Wednesday night.
<Ardonel> I do Perl for a couple of company special projects, have done some Python, some PHP, even some LUA scripting while trying to sort out other peoples mod for Minetest...
<Ardonel> good for you on taking the course...
<WoodyPC> How hard is Python? I have skimmed over it, but don't really understand most of it.
<Ardonel> it is different for everyone... for me, I find parts of Perl, Python, and PHP very similar... other people tell me I am nuts (which is not really relevant, and may or may not be true)...
<WoodyPC> What do you know about RenPy?
<Ardonel> and the more you do stuff with them, the more you can find to do... several years ago, some friends and I challenged each other to write semi-automated chat bots in Perl, Python, and PHP... it was very eye-opening to see each others code when it was over...
<Ardonel> I have heard of it... I believe it was in the default Debian install for the RasPi
<WoodyPC> You do know that programming back in the days when that was my job...As a programmer we were paid per/line. So we would add, what people today call "Easter Eggs" into the game or whatever we were building at the time.
<WoodyPC> Yeah, it on my Pocket PC's. I just didn't know much about it. I will find out. I know a couple of friends that build games with it.
<Ardonel> I attended DeVry in Irving, I was the defacto code auditor for the underclassmen taking mainframe JCL/Cobol/DB@....
<WoodyPC> Ever done Cobalt?
<Ardonel> er, DB2... remember to let go of the shift key...
<Ardonel> the element?
<WoodyPC> I looked at your Troop site. Looks nice. Did you guys build it?
<WoodyPC> yes, the Element.
<Ardonel> someone else did, and to me it is badly hacked together... but they told me it's not my monkeys, and not my circus...
<Ardonel> only in chemistry/physics class back in HS...
<WoodyPC> yeah, that's what they usually say.
<Ardonel> they may have made mention of it at Nuclear power school during my Navy time, but if so, I have forgotten a lot from those years...
<WoodyPC> What years did you serve?
<Ardonel> 87-92
<WoodyPC> I know you have heard this a 1000 time, But here at the Wood Farm, We honor our men and women who serve this country. So again, Thank you...
<Ardonel> you are welcome... I also go out of my way to thank my fellow veterans...
<WoodyPC> Not to bring politics into this conversation...., But, The idiot running our country, at the moment, needs to be "Banned" from the U.S., just because of what he didn't do for our veterans.
<Ardonel> IMO, one of the people trying to run the country should be jailed for crimes against servicemen...
<WoodyPC> Holy Moly, Someone finally gets it.
<WoodyPC> Sorry, I forgot, You are approx. my age. Of course you get it. My apologies.
<Ardonel> while I would love to talk with you on a great many subjects, it is bedtime for me... have to get the family up early to go volunteer at the local produce co-op...
<WoodyPC> Well talk again later and maybe sometime your troops can do an outing on the farm. night
<Ardonel> night
<tiwake> back
<tiwake> WoodyPC: don't leave me
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> Ardonel: hey :3
<WoodyPC> here
<WoodyPC> hello
<WoodyPC> hey
<tiwake> WoodyPC: can you email me the two company names that I was applied for? lol... I'd like to see if I can find out what they do, etc.
<WoodyPC> I got a long phone call today from them both....They told me to tell you that they filled 5 of their positions. They also said that they are going to keep your resume because they like what they see on it.
<tiwake> oh ok
<WoodyPC> Mr Cord still wants to talk with you
<WoodyPC> So he said sometime around lunch on Tuesday
<WoodyPC> And don't worry, I have lots of business friends to chat with.
<tiwake> heh, I'm not worried about getting a job, I am however more concerned about getting a good job...
<tiwake> I'm not entirely suer what the best job is for me though... kinda ties into "what do you want to be when you grow up?"
<tiwake> there are people 80+ years old still trying to figure that out
<WoodyPC> yeah, I'm 48 and I still don't know. I just keep doing what I am good at.
<tiwake> so what two companies were they?
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> they know a lot more about me than I know about them... normally its the other way around
<WoodyPC> gimme a sec and I will show you their websites.
<tiwake> oh, I almost forgot I put anodizing on the resume
<WoodyPC> This is one of the Company site. Cord said to show you this one, He said to tell you that his site is in maintenance tonight and should be up at his new server tomorrow and he will text me the address. http://www.lowrancemachine.com/
<tiwake> oh nice, thats some fancy stuff
<tiwake> heh, of course the pictures are always going to be the fanciest things ;)
<WoodyPC> I think Cord gave me a good site for you to see, because that is the kind of things that both he and Mrs. Stevens does.
<WoodyPC> That site is actually one of his friends and competitotrs. lol
<WoodyPC> oops misspell
<tiwake> hmm, I'm trying to remember the name of that company
<tiwake> rigpower
<WoodyPC> Isn't funny how you can be friends and competitors.
<tiwake> WoodyPC: pretty much everything on this (except the injection rubber molding) I have made... http://www.rigpower.com/images/stories/rmp_ii_catalog.pdf
<tiwake> heh, most of it without any drawings XD
<WoodyPC> those are cool
<WoodyPC> so whatcha up to on this Friday night? Other than irc chat?...
<tiwake> was 11.5 hours at work because a couple of mechanics are not there and the shop is busy
<tiwake> so now? just IRCing to relax
<WoodyPC>  you gonna ground them on Monday?
<WoodyPC> I would.
<tiwake> ground them?
<tiwake> oh, quit?
<WoodyPC> Yeah, You know, Treat them like kids that don't wanna work...Say: You are grounded...
<WoodyPC> However, you might get the finger on that one.
<tiwake> oh lol... no.. at least not like that. the shop manager is old time family friends
<tiwake> really nice family
<WoodyPC> that's good.
<WoodyPC> have you met, Ardonel?
<tiwake> I did tell him that I was actively looking for a job in texas though, and I don't think I'd be moving next week
<WoodyPC> on here?
<tiwake> well
<tiwake> before I was hired told him I was going to be looking for a job in texas
<WoodyPC> Ardonel said that the conversations on this channel happen every now-n-then.
<WoodyPC> Seems to me, that if you are going to have a IRC channel, You would atleast have a time set for meetings when we can "All" chat, together.
<tiwake> enh
<WoodyPC> enh?
<tiwake> I forget the acronym for IRC that is often used
<tiwake> idling relay chat
<tiwake> or something
<WoodyPC> ah
<tiwake> thats why IRC bouncers exist
<WoodyPC> Where I come from: Internet Relay Chat. That whatcha mean?
<tiwake> right, but the joke is that everyone idles instead
<tiwake> because its IRC
<tiwake> heh
<WoodyPC> yep, they do...except people like me. I don't idle, I chat OR I get outa here.
<tiwake> aww
<WoodyPC> lol
<tiwake> you should idle, cause you might miss conversations
<WoodyPC> Ok, maybe I idle a little.
<tiwake> like I would have missed your and Ardonel's conversation, except I was at work and idling :P
<tiwake> right now I'm using ZNC to stay connected https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC
<WoodyPC> I was pretty sure that you would be on shortly after I got on.
<WoodyPC> Where you live at, Are there any respectable outings to attend? You know where the HOT women hang-out?
<tiwake> no, everyone is a farmer here
<WoodyPC> lol
<WoodyPC> Yeah, we have to go Houston to do or see anything fun.
<tiwake> when I was in montana, and living in bozeman next to the college however...
<WoodyPC> Let me guess....They go to bed before the chickens and wake up before the Rooster?
<tiwake> enh
<tiwake> not really
<tiwake> its just the three industries here is either dairy farming, fishing, or logging/lumber
<tiwake> heh
<WoodyPC> Well I will tell ya that after our chat the other night, By the time I got in bed, I got 3 hours sleep and put in 12 hours. Whooped ain't the word for it.
<tiwake> I wouldent mind having a full beard but I would look too much like a logger, so I keep it trimmed back quite a bit XD
<tiwake> oh yeah bleh... why do that to yourself?
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> also you should type faster
<WoodyPC> I slow, But I talk fast.
<tiwake> maybe I just like telling machines what to do too much, and why I like text
<WoodyPC> My dad used to tell me that I could sell a piece of ice to an eskimo and he wouldn't know what hit'em.
<tiwake> vocals are so... enh.. smushy... text is more concise
<WoodyPC> So I tried it, But it was old truck I had and it run real good, nothing major wrong with it and the first person that looked at it, drove away with it. pretty good for my first sale at age 17.
<tiwake> heh
<WoodyPC> It was a 1978 GMC pickup
<tiwake> I think I'd have too much fun selling stuff... but the buyer would literally know everything about it, the good stuff and the bad stuff
<WoodyPC> What's funny is the guy that bought it back then, Still drives it today.
<WoodyPC> Of course, it looks new now. He did a frame-off restore.
<tiwake> "its a good solid car, won't ever break, but the oil filter is in literally the worst spot"
<WoodyPC> no shoot on that one.
<tiwake> "I mean come on, its the most changed out part on a car, and its the worst place ever"
<tiwake> hehe
<WoodyPC> notice "shoot" and not "s**t"
<tiwake> thats kind of how my selling would go... every time
<tiwake> lol
<WoodyPC> do you ever idle on the #Ubuntu channel?
<tiwake> I have in the past
<tiwake> used to help out a bunch
<tiwake> been too busy, so I eventually just left it
<WoodyPC> Well, If you ever need help doing something, The man to ask is Bashing-om....
<WoodyPC> he must have grew up with linux.
<tiwake> I have a few simi-IRL friends who know pretty much everything
<tiwake> I also hang out in #linuxcnc
<WoodyPC> If it were not for him, I would still be in the "Dark Ages"...
<tiwake> who know literally everything about anything thats manufactured
<WoodyPC> Do you use All your fingers to type or just a few?
<tiwake> all of them
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> its a group effort
<tiwake> ha
<WoodyPC> I use 8 of 'em
<tiwake> thinking of what to say takes the longest for me
<WoodyPC> I have had hand tremors since I was in my late 20's and as I get older, they are more shaky. So typing gets harder each year.
<tiwake> but, with my mechanical keyboard, its nice when you want to get rid of somebody on the phone... just type stuff on IRC and hang out but say on the phone that you are really busy, with the obvious background noises of the keyboard blazing away
<WoodyPC> I take a balance of vitamins and herbal things to make it easier to use my hands and finger more productively.
<WoodyPC> fingers
<tiwake> I don't know if garlic will help, but it helps for literally everything else
<tiwake> also my favorite seasoning
<tiwake> <3
<WoodyPC> Yeah and also, if you don't want to kiss ya girl that evening. LOL
<tiwake> not worth it if thats the case
<tiwake> :D
<WoodyPC> gotcha...My rile of thumb: You can never have to much Garlic. My wife's rule of thumb: Wanna kiss? Go use some breath mints. lol
<tiwake> kisses are over rated, garlic is not.
<WoodyPC> yep
<WoodyPC> But sometimes a kiss is like a small piece of heaven shining on you.
<tiwake> so is garlic? I got nothing on that comment...
<WoodyPC> I tell ya what's fun...That's making out while on the tractor plowing the fields.
<WoodyPC> I can't drive very straight while that's going on, though.
<tiwake> lol
<WoodyPC> Hey have you ever used RenPy?
<tiwake> no
<tiwake> I havent really done any python stuff
<WoodyPC> Yeah, I just installed it last night. I am writing a Visual Novel and I am going to use RenPy to help me out.
<WoodyPC> with the project.
<tiwake> oh interesting
<tiwake> just googled it
<tiwake> I thought it was a library... heh
<tiwake> thats actually really cool
<tiwake> I just linked it to a different IRC channel/network that has a bunch of art/writers in it
<tiwake> WoodyPC: what do you do for hobbies?
<WoodyPC> And I am still learning a lot. I am not writing one of those "sex" stories...There is enough of that on the internet. Mine is more of my life story, just with different names and artwork will be of models.
<WoodyPC> Fishing, fishing and more fishing.
<tiwake> writing?
<WoodyPC> gocarts, 4 wheeling, camping, fishing, writing, mudding, 1/4 mile strip racing.
<tiwake> oh lol.. those old mud computer games?
<WoodyPC> haha
<tiwake> what kind of car do you have for the dragstrip?
<tiwake> and powerhouse
<WoodyPC> Actually, I really like to take my 1971 VW Bettle, converted chassis to hold a small block 350 and put it on the strip. Now that's FUN!!!
<tiwake> I'm building up a V6 mustang into an awesome thing
<WoodyPC> If we ever meet each other, I will pick you up in it and let ya drive it. You'd love it.
<WoodyPC> It will boil in all 4 gears.
<tiwake> my friend is going to be pushing about 750hp when he is done rebuilding his 1996 mustang
<tiwake> lol
<tiwake> is yours all-wheel drive or something?
<tiwake> mine is going to end up with about 350hp
<WoodyPC> believe it or not, just rear wheel. And to get in it, You pull what would be the trunk handle and the body lifts up.
<tiwake> oh lol
<WoodyPC> I didn't have to do that, I just like to be different.
<tiwake> yeah
<tiwake> you should look at the cobra kit car :D
<WoodyPC> I've seen some.
<tiwake> cheap and lots of power
<tiwake> my friend and I were talking about making a rally car/truck out of a mustang
<tiwake> and calling it the monstang
<WoodyPC> This will blow your mind...What I really want to build is one of those military style jeeps. Everything is delivered in a couple of crates, except the engine.
<WoodyPC> that would be neat.
<tiwake> chevy 350... hmm
<tiwake> what kind of horsepower does it push?
<WoodyPC> sorry had to go to the restroom. About 290, approximately.
<WoodyPC> give me a second, I will be right back.
<tiwake> oh huh... that lathe does not have a DRO on it
<tiwake> that one might, but its hard to tell
<WoodyPC> i back
<tiwake> I'm going through the pictures on the website
<WoodyPC> which pics
<tiwake> http://www.lowrancemachine.com/photo-gallery/
<WoodyPC> ah
<WoodyPC> you like whatcha see?
<tiwake> looks like standard shop stuff
<tiwake> some of the lathes I don't see a digital readout
<tiwake> digital readouts make manual work so much faster
<tiwake> I could install DRO's... have done it before XD
<tiwake> WoodyPC: did you show them the couple of pictures of the ruger 10/22 receiver that I made?
<WoodyPC> no sir, but I can.
<tiwake> probably not
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> enh, only do it if you want
<WoodyPC> Whatcha watching on T.V.?
<tiwake> listening to this funny youtube video
<tiwake> heh, funny song
<WoodyPC> link me
<tiwake> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pY0gZRb8kE
<tiwake> made by canadians
<WoodyPC> yep, that ones goofy
<tiwake> those pictures (and website) is who's company again?
<tiwake> was it the monday gal or the tuesday guy?
<tiwake> or somebody else entirely, but very similar companies
<WoodyPC> It is Cord's Friend and competition.
<tiwake> ah, alright
<tiwake> well, it looks like a pretty standard machine shop, but a lack of DRO's it seems
<tiwake> on the machines
<tiwake> the pictures might be old though... just a little thing I noticed at second glance
<WoodyPC> Yeah, I'm gonna have to get onto him for that. lol
<tiwake> the mill looks like it has one, but using an old CRT screen for the readout? it could be for something else
<tiwake> http://www.lowrancemachine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Lowrance-Machine-Shop-Employee-EL.jpg
<WoodyPC> I saw that. I'm glad Cord has new equipment in his shop.
<tiwake> had the CRT screen on one of the CNC lathes at the shop go out... pulled it out and took it somewhat apart... did some testing.. traced the issue down to the power regulator circuitry... basically stopped because most of those IC chips are not made anymore and would be difficult to wire in a similar chip, retrofited in
<tiwake> so I found a chinese made LCD screen drop-in replacement for cheap and got that XD
<WoodyPC> I believe that I am about to call it a night. Gotts get up early and plow and mow the lower fields. How about we chat again tomorrow evening or night....?
<WoodyPC> gotta
<tiwake> heh, alright
<tiwake> TTFN
<WoodyPC> see ya later, man..night
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-15
<tiwake> Ardonel: fix your internet
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-05-11
<tara-houston> Is this a room where a newbie can get help
